# [SCRIPT]clean_gentoo.sh - économiser de l'espace disque

## fabienZ

Salut,

Voici un petit script que j'ai écrit rapidement, lassé de devoir sans cesse refaire les même manipulations.

C'est loin d'être propre ou optimisé, voire sale certaines fois  :Smile: 

Je vous incite à la plus EXTREME PRUDENCE avec certaines choses si vous décidez de l'essayer.

Le script vous préviens si j'ai estimé l'opération risquée.

Je décrit briévemlent son fonctionement:

1) Efface les fichiers anciens (par défaut 60 jours, le script vous propose d'entrer une date différente) dans :

    $DISTDIR , $RPMDIR , $PKGDIR , PORT_LOGDIR et ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/portage

2) Unmerge les paquets orphelins trouvé par emerge --depclean , dont equery depends ne trouve aucune dépendance (Je suis clair là ? ^^)

3) Cherche les paquets installés pour les noyaux et propose de les unmerger, d'effacer les répertoires et fichiers en rapport dans /boot , /usr/src/ et dans /lib/module/ . Une confirmation est demandé pour chaque noyau trouvé, avec les noms des fichiers qui vont être supprimés.

Le script ne liste pas les noyaux vers lesquels pointent les liens symbolique /boot/vmlinuz et /boot/vmlinuz.old

NB :  Une partie du script est inutilisée, qui cherche dans /usr/lib et /usr/bin les fichiers qui n'appartiennet à aucun paquet. ça marche mal et c'est commenté.

Vous pouvez le télécharger ici : http://www.zouaoui.org/shell/clean_gentoo.sh

Voilà, tous vos commentaires sont les bienvenus évidement, même les négatifs ^^.

EDIT : J'ai quelque peu modifié le script, notament pour vérifier que eix et gentoolkit sont installés, et pour faciliter le réglage des choix par défaut

EDIT2 : D'autres modifs, notament concernant la partie depclean

----------

